# [mini-cómo] Llave USB idcat (II)

## pcmaster

He hecho un ebuild para instalar en Gentoo, usando el sistema portage, el software ClauerLinux hecho por la Universitat Jaume I y distribuído, además de por la propia universidad, por la Agencia Catalana de Certificació.

El Clauer es una llave USB estándar de unos 128 MB, en la cual hay dos particiones: una estándar que ocupa casi todo el volumen, y otra encriptada segura. La partición estándar tiene la misma funcionalidad que cualquier dispositivo de almacenamiento USB, y en ella viene el software y manuales (para Windows) y las URL de descarga del software para Linux y Mac. La partición encriptada contiene un certificado digital que nos permite autentificarnos en páginas de administración electrónica, como por ejemplo http://www.seg-social.es, donde podemos entre otras cosas imprimir nuestra historia laboral. Se acabaron las colas o la espera de días a que nos envien las cosas por correo a casa. El Clauer puede obtenerse gratuitamente en las oficinas del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona.

El funcionamiento es bastante seguro, ya que el navegador sólo tiene disponible el certificado mientras el Clauer esté conectado, y cada vez que lo usamos pide la contraseña, por lo que si lo perdemos nadie podrá usarlo (aunque en ese caso sería conveniente ponerse en contacto con la Agencia Catalana de Certificació y anular el certificado). El software también permite formatear cualquier llave USB con el mismo formato encriptado, para "convertirla", y almacenar en ella certificados digitales (aunque no lo he probado). 

En este nuevo hilo, que creado por la gran longitud que ha alcanzado el otro, presento un nuevo ebuild para la versión 3.0.2, al que he llamado 3.0.2-r1. Las versiones anteriores todavía pueden encontrarse aquí: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4186021.html

Mejoras introducidas:

-Nuevo archivo /etc/init.d/clos al estilo Gentoo.

-Entradas de menú con icono para instalar /desinstalar el módulo en Firefox, con instalación automática hasta la versión 3.0.x del navegador e instalación manual, con instrucciones en catalán y castellano, en la versión 3.5 y posteriores.

-Ahora se instala el archivo /etc/clos.conf (nuevo en la versión 3.0.2, en las anteriores no existía) para evitar el aviso que daba el demonio clos al iniciarse.

Método de instalación rápida (estilo "más fácil que en Windows"): 

1- Asegurarnos de tener en /etc/make.conf la línea PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage para tener activo el overlay. Y que el directorio /usr/local/portage exista, claro.

2- Bajar de http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z1HYZHTX el archivo clauer-overlay.tar.gz

3- Descomprimir el archivo en /usr/local/portage (directorio habitual del overlay):

```
# cd /usr/local/portage

# tar xzvf <DIR>/clauer-overlay.tar.gz
```

 cambiando <DIR> por la ruta al directorio donde hemos puesto el archivo descargado

4- Descargar de http://dwnl.nisu.org el archivo ClauerLinux-3.0.2.tar.gz y ponerlo en /usr/portage/distfiles/ (innecesario con las versiones 3.0.2-r2 y 3.0.3)

5- Ejecutar un

```
# emerge clauerlinux
```

6- Ya está instalado. Ahora, como usuario (no como root), tenemos en el menú de Oficina el icono para instalar el módulo de Firefox automáticamente o manual (dependiendo de la versión de Firefox).

Nota: el archivo clauer-overlay.tar.gz contiene un archivo con la licencia de la UJI, extraído del tarball de la versión 3.0.2 y transformado correctamente a UTF-8, que se almacena en /usr/local/portage/licenses/UJI.

Método de instalación manual:

1- Poner en el overlay de portage los siguientes archivos:

/usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/files/clos

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

start() {

   ebegin "Starting clos"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/clos

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping clos"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/clos

   eend $?

}
```

/usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/files/clos.conf

```
#

# Configuration file for clos

# Universitat Jaume I

#

# Tipo de cluer:

# type= 0 -> Universitat Jaume I (UJI)

# type= 1 -> accv

# type= 2 -> idcat

type= 1

#version of the clauer software

version= VERSION
```

/usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/files/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

```
[Desktop Entry]

Name=PKCS#11 clauer module registry / unregistry

Name[es]=Registrar / eliminar módulo clauer PKCS#11

Name[ca]=Registrar / eliminar mòdul clauer PKCS#11

Type=Application

Comment=Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I

Exec=/usr/bin/firefox

Exec[es]=/usr/bin/firefox /usr/share/doc/000000/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-es.html

Exec[ca]=/usr/bin/firefox /usr/share/doc/000000/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-ca.html

Terminal=false

Icon=/usr/share/pixmaps/clauer_uji.gif

Categories=Application;Office;
```

/usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/files/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-install.desktop

```
[Desktop Entry]

Name=PKCS#11 clauer module registry

Name[es]=Registrar módulo clauer PKCS#11

Name[ca]=Registrar mòdul clauer PKCS#11

Type=Application

Comment=Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I

Exec=firefox-install-pkcs11.sh

Terminal=false

Icon=/usr/share/pixmaps/clauer_uji.gif

Categories=Application;Office;
```

/usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/files/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-uninstall.desktop

```
[Desktop Entry]

Name=PKCS#11 clauer module unregistry

Name[es]=Eliminar módulo clauer PKCS#11

Name[ca]=Eliminar mòdul clauer PKCS#11

Type=Application

Comment=Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I

Exec=firefox-uninstall-pkcs11.sh

Terminal=false

Icon=/usr/share/pixmaps/clauer_uji.gif

Categories=Application;Office;

```

/usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/files/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-es.html

```
<html><head>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">

<title>Instalación y desinstalación del módulo pkcs11 del clauer en Firefox 3.5 y versiones posteriores</title>

</head><body>

<img src="../../pixmaps/clauer_uji.gif"></img><h1>Instalación / desinstalación del módulo del clauer en Firefox 3.5 y versiones posteriores</h1>

<h2>Instalación</h2>

<ol>

<li>En el menú <b>Editar</b> elija la opción <b>Preferencias</b></li>

<li>Seleccione el icono <b>Avanzado</b></li>

<li>En la pestaña <b>Cifrado</b> pulse el botón <b>Dispositivos de seguridad</b>. Se mostrará la ventana del <b>Administrador de dispositivos</b></li>

<li>Pulse el botón <b>Cargar</b> </li>

<li>Introduzca los datos del módulo:</li>

   <ul>

   <li>En <b>Nombre del módulo</b> escriba un nombre para el módulo (por ejemplo, <b>clauer</b>)</li>

   <li>En <b>Archivo del módulo</b> escriba: <b>/usr/lib/libclauerpkcs11.so</b></li>

   </ul>

<li>Pulse el botón <b>Aceptar</b> para añadir el módulo.</li>

<li>En el administrador de dispositivos, pulse de nuevo <b>Aceptar</b>.</li>

<li>Y ya puede cerrar la ventana de <b>Preferencias</b>.</li>

</ol>

<h2>Desinstalación</h2>

<ol>

<li>En el menú <b>Editar</b> elija la opción <b>Preferencias</b></li>

<li>Seleccione el icono <b>Avanzado</b></li>

<li>En la pestaña <b>Cifrado</b> pulse el botón <b>Dispositivos de seguridad</b>. Se mostrará la ventana del <b>Administrador de dispositivos</b>.</li>

<li> En la columna <b>Módulos de seguridad y dispositivos</b> seleccione el módulo del clauer.</li>

<li>Pulse el botón <b>Descargar</b> para eliminar el módulo. </li>

<li>Ya puede cerrar la ventana de <b>Preferencias</b>.</li>

</ul>

</body></html>
```

/usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/files/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-ca.html

```
<html><head>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">

<title>Instal·lació i desinstal·lació del mòdul pkcs11 del clauer al Firefox 3.5 i posteriors</title>

</head><body>

<img src="../../pixmaps/clauer_uji.gif"></img><h1>Instal·lació / desinstal·lació del mòdul del clauer al Firefox 3.5 i versions posteriors</h1>

<h2>Instal·lació</h2>

<ol>

<li>Al menú <b>Edita</b> seleccioneu l'opció <b>Preferències</b>.</li>

<li>Seleccioneu la icona <b>Avançat</b>.</li>

<li>A la pestanya <b>Xifratge</b> polseu el botó <b>Dispositius de seguretat</b>. Apareixerà la finestra del <b>Gestor de dispositius</b>.</li>

<li>Polseu el botó <b>Carrega</b>.</li>

<li>Introduïu els dades del mòdul:</li>

        <ul>

        <li>A <b>Nom del mòdul</b> escriviu un nom per al mòdul (per exemple, <b>clauer</b>).</li>

        <li>A <b>Nom de fitxer del mòdul</b> escriviu: <b>/usr/lib/libclauerpkcs11.so</b></li>

        </ul>

<li>Polseu el botó <b>D'acord</b> per afegir el mòdul.</li>

<li>Al gestor de dispositius, polseu de nou <b>D'acord</b>.</li>

<li>Ja podeu tancar la finestra de <b>Preferències del Firefox</b>.</li>

</ol>

<h2>Desinstal·lació</h2>

<ol>

<li>Al menú <b>Edita</b> seleccioneu l'opció <b>Preferències</b></li>

<li>Seleccioneu la icona <b>Avançat</b></li>

<li>A la pestanya <b>Xifratge</b> polseu el botó <b>Dispositius de seguretat</b>. Apareixerà la finestra del <b>Gestor de dispositius</b>.</li>

<li> A la columna <b>Mòduls i dispositius de seguretat</b> seleccioneu el mòdul del clauer.</li>

<li>Polseu el botó <b>Descarrega</b> per eliminar el mòdul. </li>

<li>Ja podeu tancar la finestra de <b>Preferències del Firefox</b>.</li>

</ul>

</body></html>
```

Archivo del ebuild de la versión 3.0, que hay que poner en /usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/clauerlinux-3.0-r1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.idcat.net http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="http://www.idcat.net/idcat/jsp/bin/clauer/linux/ClauerLinux-3.0.tar.gz http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=${DEPEND}

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-3.0.0"

src_compile() {

   if use amd64; then

      econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

   else

      econf || die "could not configure"

   fi

   sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

   sed -i "s/.\/makeclos-rc/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

   doinitd ${FILESDIR}/clos

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   doins ${DISTDIR}/clauer_uji.gif

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/makeclos-rc

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos-rc

   insinto /usr/share/applications

   if has_version "<www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5"; then

      #   Si Firefox < 3.5 los scripts de instalación automática funcionan

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-install.desktop

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-uninstall.desktop

   else

      #   Si Firefox >=3.5 los scripts de instalación automática no funcionan

      #   y debe hacerse a mano

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-es.html

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-ca.html

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

      dosed "s:000000:${PF}:g" /usr/share/applications/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

   fi

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

   newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   rc-update add clos default

   /etc/init.d/clos start

}

pkg_prerm() {

   /etc/init.d/clos stop

   rc-update del clos

}
```

Archivo del ebuild de la versión 3.0.2, que hay que poner en /usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/clauerlinux-3.0.2-r1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="fetch"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl

        net-misc/wget"

RDEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-${PV}"

pkg_nofetch() {

   einfo "Heu de baixar manualment l'arxiu amb el codi font"

   einfo "  - ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz -"

   einfo "de la web http://dwnl.nisu.org i posar-lo al directori"

   einfo "${DISTDIR}"

}

src_compile() {

   wget http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif

   if use amd64; then

      econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

   else

      econf || die "could not configure"

   fi

   sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

   sed -i "s/.\/makeclos-rc/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

   doinitd ${FILESDIR}/clos

   insinto /etc

   doins clos/clos.conf

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   doins clauer_uji.gif

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/makeclos-rc

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos-rc

   insinto /usr/share/applications

   if has_version "<www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5"; then

      #   Si Firefox < 3.5 los scripts de instalación automática funcionan

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-install.desktop

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-uninstall.desktop

   else

      #   Si Firefox >=3.5 los scripts de instalación automática no funcionan

      #   y debe hacerse a mano

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-es.html

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-ca.html

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

      dosed "s:000000:${PF}:g" /usr/share/applications/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

   fi

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

   newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   rc-update add clos default

   /etc/init.d/clos start

}

pkg_prerm() {

   /etc/init.d/clos stop

   rc-update del clos

}
```

Archivo del ebuild versión 3.0.2-r2, con descarga automática desde el sitio del desarrollador, que pondremos en /usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/clauerlinux-3.0.2-r2.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

EAPI="2"

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="http://dwnl.nisu.org/dwnl/ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz/si -> ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz \

      http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=${DEPEND}

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-${PV}"

src_compile() {

   if use amd64; then

      econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

   else

      econf || die "could not configure"

   fi

   sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

   sed -i "s/.\/makeclos-rc/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

   doinitd ${FILESDIR}/clos

   insinto /etc

   doins clos/clos.conf

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   doins ${DISTDIR}/clauer_uji.gif

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/makeclos-rc

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos-rc

   insinto /usr/share/applications

   if has_version "<www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5"; then

      #   Si Firefox < 3.5 los scripts de instalación automática funcionan

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-install.desktop

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-uninstall.desktop

   else

      #   Si Firefox >=3.5 los scripts de instalación automática no funcionan

      #   y debe hacerse a mano

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-es.html

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-ca.html

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

      dosed "s:000000:${PF}:g" /usr/share/applications/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

   fi

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

   newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   rc-update add clos default

   /etc/init.d/clos start

}

pkg_prerm() {

   /etc/init.d/clos stop

   rc-update del clos

}
```

Ebuild para la nueva versión 3.0.3, que pondremos en /usr/local/portage/app-crypt/clauerlinux/clauerlinux-3.0.3.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

EAPI="2"

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="http://dwnl.nisu.org/dwnl/ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz/si -> ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz \

      http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=${DEPEND}

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-${PV}"

src_compile() {

   if use amd64; then

      econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

   else

      econf || die "could not configure"

   fi

   sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

   sed -i "s/.\/makeclos/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

   doinitd ${FILESDIR}/clos

   insinto /etc

   doins ${FILESDIR}/clos.conf

   dosed "s:VERSION:${PV}:g" /etc/clos.conf

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   doins ${DISTDIR}/clauer_uji.gif

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/makeclos

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos

   insinto /usr/share/applications

   if has_version "<www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5"; then

      #   Si Firefox < 3.5 los scripts de instalación automática funcionan

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-install.desktop

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-uninstall.desktop

   else

      #   Si Firefox >=3.5 los scripts de instalación automática no funcionan

      #   y debe hacerse a mano

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-es.html

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-ca.html

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

      dosed "s:000000:${PF}:g" /usr/share/applications/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

   fi

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

   newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   rc-update add clos default

   /etc/init.d/clos start

}

pkg_prerm() {

   /etc/init.d/clos stop

   rc-update del clos

}
```

2- Después de colocar cada archivo en su sitio, sólo nos queda hacer el consabido:

# ebuild clauerlinux-3.0.3.ebuild digest

3- Ya podemos instalar mediante emerge el programa del clauer.  :Smile: 

Notas:

1- Los scripts automáticos que instalan/desinstalan el módulo pkcs11 en Firefox (firefox_install_pkcs11.sh y firefox_uninstall_pkcs11.sh) fallan en Firefox 3.5 y posteriores, dado que el navegador ya no soporta la función javascript pkcs11.addmodule(). Así pues, se ha preparado el ebuild para que si está instalada una versión de Firefox 3.5 o posterior instale una entrada que visualiza una página web que explica cómo instalar y desinstalar el módulo manualmente, en vez de lanzar los scripts automáticos, y que se visualiza en catalán o castellano dependiendo de la configuración (locales) del sistema.

2- Desconozco exactamente el cometido del parámetro type= 1 del archivo /etc/clos.conf existente en la versión 3.0.2. Según explica en el propio archivo, el valor indica el tipo de software: 0 para la UJI, 1 para la ACCV (Autoritat de Certificació de la Comunitat Valenciana) y 2 para el idCAT. Sin embargo, dejándolo a 1 (su valor por defecto) no tengo problemas para acceder mediante mi clauer de idCAT, así que posiblemente, si afecta al funcionamiento del programa sólo afecte a funciones de formateo del dispositivo USB o similar. He enviado un mensaje de correo a la UJI preguntando sobre el tema, y estoy a la espera de una respuesta. En caso de duda, cambiarlo manualmente a 2.

3- Como siempre, cualquier sugerencia/corrección/mejora será bienvenida.

--- Actualizaciones ---

08/08/2009: Realizados algunos pequeños cambios de última hora en los archivos y añadido archivo de instalación rápida.

09/08/2009: La página web de nisu.org se encuentra inaccesible. Por tanto, y para que sea posible instalar el software del clauer, añado ebuild para la versión 3.0, que se baja automáticamente de la web de idCAT. No obstante, dado que según el archivo ChangeLog la versión 3.0.1 corregía un bug en el pkcs11 que hacía que se ignorase un certificado si estaba en la posición 0 del clauer, y la versión 3.0.2 implementa la función de formateo de la partición criptográfica desde linux aparte de corregir bugs menores, os recomiendo usar esta última si es posible. 10 de agosto: ya funciona la web de nisu.org, pero bueno, ahí tenéis los dos ebuild para instalar el que prefiráis.

04/03/2010: Añadido ebuild para las versiones 3.0.2-r2 y 3.0.3

30/05/2010: AVISO: En Thunderbird-3.x se puede añadir el módulo de seguridad del clauer exactamente igual que en Firefox. PERO si al escribir el nombre no ponemos ninguno y dejamos lo que sale por defecto (Nuevo módulo PKCS#11) entonces el nombre aparecerá en blanco y será imposible eliminarlo, por lo que deberemos borrar el archivo ~/.thunderbird/*default/secmod.db y volver a registrar todos los módulos que tuviéramos (que habrán sido borrados del registro) para poder solucionarlo.

----------

## pcmaster

Actualización.

En la página http://clauer.uji.es si se pincha en el enlace que hay a la derecha para descargar el software para Linux, se obtiene la antigua versión 3.0.0. Pero en el enlace a la página del desarrollador (Nisu) salen varios enlaces. La descarga donde pone "download now" nos proporciona la versión 3.0.2, pero pinchando en el enlace Clauer (que está en azul) envía a la página http://clauer.nisu.org, donde encontramos un enlace a http://clauer.nisu.org/linux. En esta última página además de las instrucciones de instalación en castellano, encontramos la última versión 3.0.3 y además un ejemplo de cómo descargar el software directamente, sin tener que hacerlo de forma manual, usando wget:

wget "http://dwnl.nisu.org/dwnl/ClauerLinux-3.0.3.tar.gz/si" \

		-O ClauerLinux-3.0.3.tar.gz

Examinando un poco la sintaxis de los ebuilds de Gentoo, encuentro la forma de hacer la descarga automática desde el ebuild. Por tanto, actualizo con dos nuevos ebuild, el de la versión 3.0.2-r2, con descarga automática, y un nuevo ebuild para la versión 3.0.3, también con descarga automática.

La versión 3.0.3 contiene archivos del año 2008. Lástima no haberla encontrado antes, con lo escondida que estaba  :Sad: 

La página de idcat tiene los enlaces muertos: el del software para linux (que no funciona) apunta a una supuesta versión 3.0.4 que no he conseguido localizar en la web de la UJI. El e-mail que envié a info@idcat.cat el pasado día 21 de febrero, no ha obtenido respuesta, a excepción de un mensaje automático. Ni lo han arreglado todavía.

--- Actualización 05/03/2010 ---

Hoy me han respondido al email, ya está activo el enlace en la página de idcat para bajar la versión 3.0.4. Pero el enlace es https://... en vez de http://... y el ebuild no reconoce el certificado. Sigo investigando.

----------

## pcmaster

Bueno, es complicado descargar automáticamente el archivo. Podría hacerse poniendo el parámetro --no-check-certificates en las variables FETCHCOMMAND y RESUMECOMMAND en /etc/make.conf.

Pero de momento he puesto el RESTRICT="fetch" en el ebuild. hay que bajar manualmente el archivo de la URL https://www.idcat.net/idcat/jsp/bin/clauer/linux/ClauerLinux-3.0.4.tar mediante Firefox (funciona, al menos si están instalados los certificados de la página de idcat) o mediante el comando: 

wget --no-check-certificate https://www.idcat.net/idcat/jsp/bin/clauer/linux/ClauerLinux-3.0.4.tar

El ebuild de momento queda así:

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

EAPI="2"

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://clauer.uji.es www.idcat.net"

SRC_URI="https://www.idcat.net/idcat/jsp/bin/clauer/linux/ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar -> ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz \

      http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif"

#RESTRICT="mirror"

RESTRICT="fetch"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=${DEPEND}

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-${PV}"

src_compile() {

   if use amd64; then

      econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

   else

      econf || die "could not configure"

   fi

   sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

   sed -i "s/.\/makeclos/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

   doinitd ${FILESDIR}/clos

   insinto /etc

   doins ${FILESDIR}/clos.conf

   dosed "s:VERSION:${PV}:g" /etc/clos.conf

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   doins ${DISTDIR}/clauer_uji.gif

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/makeclos

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos

   insinto /usr/share/applications

   if has_version "<www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5"; then

      #   Si Firefox < 3.5 los scripts de instalación automática funcionan

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-install.desktop

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-uninstall.desktop

   else

      #   Si Firefox >=3.5 los scripts de instalación automática no funcionan

      #   y debe hacerse a mano

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-es.html

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-ca.html

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

      dosed "s:000000:${PF}:g" /usr/share/applications/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

   fi

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

   newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   rc-update add clos default

   /etc/init.d/clos start

}

pkg_prerm() {

   /etc/init.d/clos stop

   rc-update del clos

}
```

Aunque un problema adicional que me he encontrado es que atras instalarlo no funciona bien Thunderbird. Sigo investigando.

--- Actualización 30/05/2010 ---

Aparentemente resuelto problema con el thunderbird.

La lista de dispositivos de seguridad mostraba uno con el nombre en blanco, que no se podía eliminar. Para solucionarlo he tenido que borrar el archivo ~/.thunderbird/*default/secmod.db

Tras ello, los dispositivos añadidos manualmente han desaparecido todos y se puede volver a añadir el del clauer. tras ello, la actualización a  la versión 3.0.4 no ha dado problemas, al menos con Thunderbird-3.0.4-r1.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo.

Hace algún tiempo que estaba obteniendo algunos errores con el clauer. Errores de E/S y esas cosas.

Ante la duda de si era problema del hardware del clauer o del software, he buscado y he encontrado una nueva versión, la 3.0.6.

Esta nueva versión no puede instalarse simplemente copiando el ebuild de la versión 3.0.4 con el nuevo nombre, porque da errores, hacen falta algunos cambios.

Entre los cambios que le he encontrado, ya no trae un script para desinstalarlo del firefox, supongo que porque puede hacerse a través de los menús. Y si el script de instalación de las versiones anteriores ya no funcionaba y a partir de firefox-3.5 se tenía que hacer manualmente, ahora incorpora un archivo .xpi para hacerlo.

Pero he comprobado que, al instalar el archivo .xpi en Firefox 3.6.17, se queda un rato comprobando la compatibilidad y al final dice que no es compatible y no puede instalarlo. Aunque haciéndolo manualmente al estilo de Firefox 3.5 parece funcionar bien sobre Firefox 3.6.17.

El ebuild que he hecho para la nueva versión todavía no lo doy por acabado, falta pulir esos detallitos de la instalación en Firefox, pero de momento aquí tenéis la versión preliminar de clauerlinux-3.0.6.ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

EAPI="2"

DESCRIPTION="Clauer criptogràfic de la Universitat Jaume I"

HOMEPAGE="http://clauer.uji.es"

SRC_URI="http://dwnl.nisu.org/dwnl/ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz/si -> ClauerLinux-${PV}.tar.gz \

      http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="UJI"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/openssl"

RDEPEND=${DEPEND}

S="${WORKDIR}/ClauerLinux-${PV}"

src_compile() {

   if use amd64; then

      econf --enable-64 || die "could not configure"

   else

      econf || die "could not configure"

   fi

   sed -i "s/\$(bindir)\/firefox/\$(DESTDIR)\$(bindir)\/firefox/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/mv \$(bindir)/#/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/if \[/#/g" ${S}/pkcs11/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/usr\/share/\$(DESTDIR)\/usr\/share/g" ${S}/clauer-utils/Makefile

   sed -i "s/.\/makeclos/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   sed -i "s/\/etc\/init.d\/clos start/#/g" ${S}/clos/Makefile

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

   doinitd ${FILESDIR}/clos

   insinto /etc

   doins ${FILESDIR}/clos.conf

   dosed "s:VERSION:${PV}:g" /etc/clos.conf

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   doins ${DISTDIR}/clauer_uji.gif

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/makeclos

   rm ${D}/usr/bin/unmakeclos

   insinto /usr/share/applications

#   if has_version "<www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5"; then

      #   Si Firefox < 3.5 los scripts de instalación automática funcionan

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-install.desktop

#      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-pkcs11-uninstall.desktop

#   else

      #   Si Firefox >=3.5 los scripts de instalación automática no funcionan

      #   y debe hacerse a mano

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-es.html

      dodoc ${FILESDIR}/instalar-desinstalar-clauer-ca.html

      doins ${FILESDIR}/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

      dosed "s:000000:${PF}:g" /usr/share/applications/firefox-clauer-html.desktop

#   fi

   insinto /usr/share

   doins pkcs11/clauerPK11inst.xpi

   dodoc AUTHORS COPYING INSTALL NEWS README THANKS

   newdoc LICENCE LICENSE

}

pkg_postinst() {

   rc-update add clos default

   /etc/init.d/clos start

}

pkg_prerm() {

   /etc/init.d/clos stop

   rc-update del clos

}
```

Tras instalar el software, no os olvidéis de configurar el tipo de clauer (UJI, Idcat) en /etc/clos.conf

----------

## mimosinnet

Hoy he tenido que reinstalar el clauerlinux en mi ordenador. Expongo los problemas que he tenido y cómo los he solucionado:

Inicialmente, al instalar el clauer, me ha aparecido este mensaje:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "clauerlinux" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-crypt/clauerlinux-3.0.6::x-portage (masked by: corruption)
```

Esto significa que debo crear el Manifest para el ebuild con la instrucción ebuild <package> manifiest. Sin embargo: 

```
ebuild clauerlinux-3.0.6.ebuild manifest

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: app-crypt/clauerlinux-3.0.6

 * EAPI assignment in ebuild 'app-crypt/clauerlinux-3.0.6::x-portage'

 * does not conform with PMS section 7.3.1 (see bug #402167):

 *    valid EAPI assignment must occur on or before line: 5
```

Después de subir la instrucción EAPI="2" en el ebuild y ejecutar ebuild clauerlinux-3.0.6.ebuild manifest, me ha aparecido el siguiente error:

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: app-crypt/clauerlinux-3.0.6

>>> Downloading 'http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif'

--2013-06-02 21:04:11--  http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif

S'està resolent www.idcat.net... 217.111.232.1

S'està connectant a www.idcat.net|217.111.232.1|:80...connectat.

HTTP: s'ha enviat la petició, s'està esperant una resposta...301 Moved Permanently

Ubicació: http://www.idcat.cat/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif [es segueix]

--2013-06-02 21:04:11--  http://www.idcat.cat/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif

S'està resolent www.idcat.cat... 217.111.232.9

S'està connectant a www.idcat.cat|217.111.232.9|:80...connectat.

HTTP: s'ha enviat la petició, s'està esperant una resposta...404 /idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif

2013-06-02 21:04:11 ERROR: 404 /idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif.

!!! Couldn't download 'clauer_uji.gif'. Aborting.

!!! Fetch failed for clauer_uji.gif, can't update Manifest
```

He eliminado "http://www.idcat.net/idcat/imaMUL/clauer/clauer_uji.gif" de SRC_URI, que me ha permitido finalmente instalar el clauerlinux. En el firefox, he tenido que añadir /usr/lib64/libclauerpkcs11.so a los dispositivos de seguridad y descargarme el certificado de: https://www.idcat.cat/idcat/ciutada/descarrega.do

Mil gracias por confecccionar este ebuild!

----------

## pcmaster

Enlace alternativoa  una imagen del Clauer: http://clauer.nisu.org/clauer.jpg

----------

